# Help Need



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys!
I need some help from you.
does someone can tell me the total height for a boxcar from the track base (not including the roadbed) and the total height of a cargo van truck?
thank you for your information.
Andre.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre, the height above the railhead of an original Gilbert boxcar is 2.5". The height of the original Gilbert track from bottom of the tie to the top of the railhead is 5/8". New production boxcars by SHS/MTH and AM are slightly taller, do you want those dimensions? I do not have a Gilbert TOFC unpacked to measure right now. The newer track height without roadbed by AM and SHS/MTH is much less than original Gilbert. GarGraves is 1/9" lower than Gilbert track.
Let us know what else you need. If no one else has a Gilbert TOFC to measure I will find one in my collection over the weekend.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you sir!
Your information was helping me a lot.
I am making some models in S scale and I have no reference.
thank you again
Andre.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Andre,I have enjoyed seeing some of your models and scene photographs in the O gauge forum, you do great work. Feel free to ask us for what you need.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Andre,

If you want to make sure you have clearance, check NMRA standard S-7.

http://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/sandrp/pdf/s-7_2012.02.pdf

Bob


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lehigh74 said:


> Andre,
> 
> If you want to make sure you have clearance, check NMRA standard S-7.
> 
> ...


Oh, great! 
will help to do the warehouse with boxcar access.

Andre.


----------

